# Help with HAARP



## Rick Rad (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi!
My Name is Rick. I am new to this forum!
I finished the HAARP but i have some problems with ist.
The Sound is silent, frizzy (very distorted ) and far away.
Plus, i am not able to change the Rate / Time.
I checked all resistors and caps twice ( everything alright .

Can it be the FV-1? It was´nt easy for me to solder it to the board. Maybe it was to hot for the FV-1!

Any help for me? Many thanks in advance!

Rick!


----------



## p_wats (Sep 23, 2019)

Welcome! I'd be surprised if you damaged the FV-1. However, you may want to double check for solder bridges between the legs. I had that happen on an FV-1 circuit (Octagon) and it caused strange issues similar to what you're describing. Do you have a magnifying glass to look closely with? 

Do you have a digital multimeter as well, to test continuity between pads, etc.? 

An audio probe is also always helpful to see where the issue begins in the signal flow.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 23, 2019)

posting pictures of both sides of the PCB will help people give you suggestions


----------



## Rick Rad (Sep 23, 2019)

Okay! Thank you!
I will check with a Multimeter! 
I will also check with an Audio-Probe. But I think the path is okay. I can hear the signal goes through if I turn the Dry / Wet to 100%. Also the Level works fine! 
I will post pictures in the next days.


----------



## Rick Rad (Sep 26, 2019)

Problem fixed!
Reason - cold solders on FV-1 
Thanks a lot for the helpful information!


----------

